# florapride question



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

got some florapride 2 days ago, wondering if anyone knows anything bad that will cause harm to my catfish. I have a asian u/d cat and 4 pimelodus cats in a 55, where the water sprite is. I was given it by my friend who never used it, but not sure if its ok for my catfish. if its safe i mean.. says gauranted analysis, soluble potash 3.00% iron 0.19% under that says 0.19% water soluble iron, then derived from sulfate of potash and iron chloride. is it safe for my catfish? Its a liquid, says good for floating plants. Thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if it were not safe there would most likely be a warning..i have never heard of anybody having any problems with it..


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks, added some at 12 today, going to keep close eye on the fish. Im always a little apprehensive when using something new.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

vicdad999999 said:


> im always a little apprehensive when using something new.


same as everyone else bud


----------

